# *fanart contest* (shikamaru/temari)



## sook (Nov 22, 2007)

graphic by pinkfairywand


*dear fan-artists,
we're hosting a contest for wintery art
that pimps shikamaru and temari. *​

*submissions....*
+...must be posted in this thread or pm'ed to me by *december 20th*.
+...must be original art created after november 20th. 
+...should feature a holiday/winter theme.
+...can be either color or b&w, but should be at least 18% sexier than this- 

*prizes/judging:*
+the prize is a small box of crap.  naruto franchise crap (figures, keychains, etc). i'll even try to pick up merchandise featuring the winner's favorite characters.
+ will also paint an art request for the winner.
+winner will be chosen by me and three drunken colleagues. 
+if there are more than 15 submissions, i'll pick another giftee by random drawing.

a premature 'thank you!' to all who enter!


----------



## Aeld (Nov 22, 2007)

if i sleep with you can i win? 

i'm down with this 'dawg
It'll be scanned in lineart crap with mildly shaded colour bits
cos, you know.
Thats my drill


----------



## maximilyan (Nov 23, 2007)

temari looks awsome. temari is win.. i will def sub this thread to check bk on all the drawings of temari


----------



## sook (Nov 23, 2007)

shrymmy said:


> if i sleep with you can i win?



i want to say "NO!" but we both know how shady i am.



sook said:


> +winner will be chosen by me and three *drunken colleagues*.



...you'll have to sleep with them, too! 

maximilyan-thank you,  it'll be a while before we get any submissions though


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 23, 2007)

sook said:


> but should be at least 18% sexier than this-


That is the sexiest Shikamaru I have ever laid these eyes upon, show me more. That flawless hair, so sleek and smooth and a delighted grin, fitting for someone with such a beautiful woman like Temari.

All that is, of course, an excuse to casually bump up this contest.


----------



## XII_Itachi (Nov 23, 2007)

Temari and Shika?? I'm in. XD


----------



## Mr.Jones (Nov 23, 2007)

cant wait to see what shika temari pics get produced


----------



## Naruto (Nov 23, 2007)

this thread =


----------



## .bitter.sweet. (Nov 27, 2007)

hmm i think i'm in...
i hope i can make it


----------



## sook (Nov 28, 2007)

bump for update:  has kindly agreed to paint the winner's request, so that's a huge bonus. she's very talented, as you can see:





Yakushi Kabuto said:


> That is the sexiest Shikamaru I have ever laid these eyes upon, show me more.







.bitter.sweet. said:


> hmm i think i'm in...
> i hope i can make it



i hope you do as well.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 28, 2007)

i would like to see some shikaxtema


----------



## Claudi-chan (Dec 1, 2007)

Then I shall join this madness!
I will!


----------



## Brigade (Dec 1, 2007)

sook said:


> bump for update:  has kindly agreed to paint the winner's request, so that's a huge bonus. she's very talented, as you can see:



those paintings rock


----------



## Aeld (Dec 1, 2007)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> That is the sexiest Shikamaru I have ever laid these eyes upon, show me more. That flawless hair, so sleek and smooth and a delighted grin, fitting for someone with such a beautiful woman like Temari.
> 
> All that is, of course, an excuse to casually bump up this contest.







still my favourite mod XD

- update: AGONY!  my peecture is only 78% sexier than the sexy sleek shika  i am phail


----------



## Mishudo (Dec 1, 2007)

^But Shryms,who cares if it's only 78% sexy when it can be OVER 9000 !!

So I'll give a over 4000 shot at this


----------



## The Boss (Dec 1, 2007)

Art from ramachan??  OMG! im in! <3333


----------



## x3 bright (Dec 3, 2007)

lols.... aww does the art really have to be winter/christmas theme.. :X


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 3, 2007)

sook said:


> bump for update:  has kindly agreed to paint the winner's request, so that's a huge bonus. she's very talented, as you can see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  these are amazing  .. it could resemble temari a little more though.


----------



## Brigade (Dec 3, 2007)

just checkin in


----------



## sook (Dec 4, 2007)

briight: i just have to ask.... why do you always write "lol" on comments that really aren't funny?  and yes, the art HAS to be winter/holiday themed. it's in the rules.

kingoftheworld: thanks for bumping this thread. at least 20 people will be submitting on deviantart, so i will post their art here when submissions are in.


----------



## Reborn! (Dec 4, 2007)

I could draw something up by the 20th, so yeah, I'm in. 

It's on.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Dec 5, 2007)

I would love to join... but I'm so busy with university tests and works. I'll see if I can.


----------



## tricia868 (Dec 5, 2007)

If the deadline were after Christmas, I'd enter, but I doubt I'll be able to before then, as I have a couple of things to draw/make for Christmas presents.  (No money = have to make a few presents...and buy some on crazy sales & hope they don't need to be returned so people find out how cheap I am... "Sorry Jo, that shirt was 4 dollars, you really can't get anything else if you return it!  It's cute though!")

If I don't enter, I'm willing to be one of your drunken colleagues!  (If you're in need of one.) 

(Am I even eligible to enter?  I don't know if I am...)


----------



## x3 bright (Dec 5, 2007)

sook  :X i find it to express that im in a happy mood. sometimes people just yeh.. mistaken me saying something rudely.. so yeh.. it makes people know that its suppose to be a kind msg not a rude one... or it might be habbit  ><;


----------



## sook (Dec 5, 2007)

i hope you can enter, nefer.

tricia- you too!  christmas really is stressful, but if you're on a budget making a gift is probably the best, instead of getting a cheap gift. whatever you make you should post on deviantart or the fc because i want to seeee. 
and yes, i wish you'd draw something for us, but if you don't enter, you'll definitely be a judge (already had you in mind for that )


----------



## tricia868 (Dec 6, 2007)

I just tried to sketch out a ShikaTema scene...but then I threw a bit of a fit when I couldn't manage to get the perspective right...Tomorrow I'm going to be an evil older sister and force my little brother to lay on the floor in the position I want for Shikamaru in the drawing while I hold a camera above him so that I can figure out how to draw it.  (He's my test dummy.  I use him to figure out perspective whenever I have difficulties...poor kid...)


----------



## Aeld (Dec 9, 2007)

LOLZ kicking puppies is my favourite hobby 

i'm thinking sook, i'm thinking...


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Dec 9, 2007)

I might join this contest!


----------



## x3 bright (Dec 10, 2007)

Plain sketched... is that okay?


----------



## sook (Dec 10, 2007)

^you have a lot of time left till deadline, so you might want to try inking or coloring it. 

think HARDER and faster, shrym. 

uchiha itachi: i hope you submit!


----------



## .bitter.sweet. (Dec 11, 2007)

*:B*

can i post my picture already??:amazed


----------



## Denji (Dec 11, 2007)

sook said:


>



Oh wow.

I'm looking forward to seeing people trying to top this. Good luck contestants!


----------



## .bitter.sweet. (Dec 13, 2007)

this is my picture i think it's okay i wantet to post another one but my computer is !*~#%%$$%"%%!"%$%%/&%%""??"/$%&(&/&/)!

i hope it's 20%sexier than the beautiful picture sook posted, i hope i hope


here it goesX3




just one more thing i wanted to say:...........!!!!1!1!!one!!!!!1!!


----------



## Morati (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm in, sounds like a nice challenge. Hope I can make it in time though.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm going to throw my hat in this. I've been thinking about doing a holiday themed ShikaTema thingy for a while. All I have to do is put it on paper (hopefully execute it right).


----------



## x3 bright (Dec 13, 2007)

AHHH . so many.. competitors...... im getting nervouss :XXXXX. im ALMOST done my artt


----------



## lalois (Dec 16, 2007)

*contest, contest!*

I'm on it too, if I can make it in time...
Shikaxtema is my favourite Naruto couple


----------



## Sessy (Dec 17, 2007)

o.o My first post in this place, scary! Hehe, I saw ramachan's DA journal entry and thought a fun little picture sounded like a great way to start the holidays. So here's my entry


----------



## lalois (Dec 19, 2007)

*here I am*

completed!!
that's my project for the shikaxtema wintery contest ^O^
hope you like it!!
...
sorry, i'm not able to post the image...how can i do it?


----------



## sushi-is-love (Dec 20, 2007)

hello, how do i submit a drawing?



its here, did that work? eh!..


*Spoiler*: __ 





did THAT work?!


----------



## LuigiL (Dec 20, 2007)

hope im not too late to submit!!!

 its the 20th here in Japan!!



sorry for the lame background 

hope everyone likes it!!


----------



## lalois (Dec 20, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 hope this will work 




I made it, I made it in time 
Here you are my work...I tried to put on it all the love I feel for this gorgeous couple ^O^
A Merry Christmas to you all!!


----------



## Claudi-chan (Dec 20, 2007)

HAH!
Here's mine...oh gosh Dx



and : timetable pictures


----------



## sook (Dec 20, 2007)

please, spoiler-tag these huge [yet sexy] images!
here are the other entries:


*Spoiler*: __ 



by 





*Spoiler*: __ 



by shokidenai





*Spoiler*: __ 



by argentum-moon





*Spoiler*: __ 



by 





*Spoiler*: __ 



by 




enjoy! i really, truly, appreciate your work.


----------



## sook (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry, but i have to double-post because i exceeded the image limit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



by 





*Spoiler*: __ 



by 





*Spoiler*: __ 



by pepka





*Spoiler*: __ 



by briight





*Spoiler*: __ 



by .bitter.sweet.


----------



## Hyuuga (Dec 20, 2007)

So much awesome fan art.   <--- I haven't used this smiley in months


 What a work of art .  One of your students drew that I presume.


----------



## sonteen12 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi!! Here's my entry, I hope I make it on time...XD


----------



## Sai (Dec 20, 2007)

wow so many pretty fanarts  and good concept and coloring  sonteen


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2007)

omg omg.. so many good entries!! Just gimme 3 more hours!! Im still coloring mine ;___;


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 20, 2007)

My entry is: 


Can I post it here myself, I hope...  ^^'


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2007)

My entry. :WOW Did I get in on time?? 

*click image for larger size*


----------



## sook (Dec 20, 2007)

oh my god more pretty art  thank you, i'm all repped out, but i'll give you green lovin' tomorrow, sonteen, sarichan, and shoko (you made it! ). i love your ideas and coloring!



Gai said:


> What a work of art .  One of your students drew that I presume.



yes. *touches you with  face*


----------



## Reborn! (Dec 21, 2007)

Shit... I forgot all about this.


----------



## .bitter.sweet. (Dec 21, 2007)

**

OMG these fanarts are.... gooooood 

miau...


----------



## Aeld (Dec 22, 2007)

Lol Sook you've got like a million entries now 
HAS FREAQKMishudo done one? 

i'm so excited! 
WE SHOULD MAKE LITTLE THUMBNAILS FOR THEM ALL!


----------



## sook (Dec 23, 2007)

mishudo? no.  


*Spoiler*: _late entry, disqualified but still loved_ 



by 







and our two winners are.....

*Spoiler*: __ 



shrymmy
and
lalois!

i'll contact you about prizes.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations to the two winners, fantastic choices! Love the outfits for shrymmy's and lalois' pose is very sweet.

And sook's Poison Ivy and Harley Quinn signature wins everything.


----------



## Sariachan (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats to the winners!  ^^


----------



## Pepka (Dec 23, 2007)

*Congratulations*


----------



## The Boss (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice picks!~  Congrats to shrymmy and lalois!


----------



## Aeld (Dec 23, 2007)

..............................................
<3 yey <3
thanks sook, i knew sleeping with you would work


----------



## sonteen12 (Dec 23, 2007)

A big congrats to the winners!


----------



## .bitter.sweet. (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## lalois (Dec 24, 2007)

*thank you ^O^*

I've just read the new posts...
thank you, thank you very much!!
I am so happy you appreciated my work 
thank you


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 24, 2007)

I liked Asterisks & Shrymmy's entries the most. 

I found another great Shika/Tema fanart on Asterisks' DA page:- 



Anyone know if he/she's on these forums?


----------



## Hikarabita (Dec 25, 2007)

congratulations to the winners ;>


----------



## alkeality (Dec 25, 2007)

I got nothing but im just observing the ones that are here


----------

